# 70's Sting Ray



## St.Peter (Oct 3, 2015)

Did a cool trade to pick this one up. Its being painted to match my 65 Mustang Fastback.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 3, 2015)

That will make for a nice combo.

Looks like a hefty rear tire on the Stingray...what size would that be?


----------



## duey377 (Dec 26, 2015)

*70 Stingray*

Cool. I m currently doing a 68 Schwinn Sting ray Fastback to match my 68 Mustang Fastback.


----------



## St.Peter (Feb 14, 2016)




----------

